# VWPartsMtl Intake



## jonffdub (Jan 27, 2007)

All I could say is holy s***! The car pulls so much harder than before, and the engine note is much more throaty. Having never been a VW owner before the install was a little involved, but I got it installed in about 1.5 hours. I would highly recommend this part to anyone w/ a 2.5! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: VWPartsMtl Intake (jonffdub)*

Thanks for you feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quick question was it a 3'' filter


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

pics/sound clips?
and yes, it uses a 3" filter.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: VWPartsMtl Intake (jonffdub)*

we need pics and sound clips PLEASE


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine is shipped today and I'm so excited to get it lol


----------



## jonffdub (Jan 27, 2007)

I will get some pic's and stuff asap, gotta wash the car first.


----------



## E46_SlickShift (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds clips would be awesome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VWPartsMtl Intake (jonffdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonffdub* »_*All I could say is holy s***! *The car pulls so much harder than before, and the engine note is much more throaty. Having never been a VW owner before the install was a little involved, but I got it installed in about 1.5 hours. * I would highly recommend this part to anyone w/ a 2.5! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ahhh, my reaction exactly when I drove my buddies with the VWPartsMTL intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And that's why i'm a fanboy! The CAI is just that good! I've had a CAI on a car before, but maybe it's the 2.5 being bottled up, but the sound and power gain is so ridiculous.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (E46_SlickShift)*

Damn, makes me want one now. Damn you all


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Damn, makes me want one now. Damn you all























Don't buy it, it's a horrible intake with a loss of power and it's made of wood.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

how long did it take for it to get to you?
and is it really that nice?

could you really feel the difference or do you think it was in your head?
one of my friends just got an intake for this eclipse and said that nothing really changed so im afarid to get one now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomyJetta* »_how long did it take for it to get to you?
and is it really that nice?

could you really feel the difference or do you think it was in your head?
one of my friends just got an intake for this eclipse and said that nothing really changed so im afarid to get one now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I've had an intake on my MKII GTi before and it added gains of 7hp and minimal tq and you could barely feel it.
But this CAI (or any CAI for the 2.5) add's a proven 15hp+ and 20tq+. That you will definitely feel, I know I have in my friends Rabbit, tis why I just bought one and it's on its way. CAI's for the 2.5 have been seen dyno'd with up to 20hp and 31tq, it all depends on how strong your motor is, results very but you will feel the added power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The 2.5 is very restricted in the intake and you have a lot to gain with a CAI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (jonffdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonffdub* »_I will get some pic's and stuff asap, gotta wash the car first.

Damn, how long does it take to wash your car?


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (h-townjetta)*

hows the gas mil. after installation?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomyJetta* »_hows the gas mil. after installation?

From another thread about someone just installing this CAI:

_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_The sound is great! 
There is a boost in the upper rpms and the mileage is better.
cheers!


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

I have a video clip.
but the video doesn't do justice..
sounds way better in person.
i'll post up the video tonight


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Is it hard to install?
How long does it take for you guys to install the CAI? I assumed the front bumper will need to remove before the installation?
Another question is..
As I know, using a CAI is a risky thing when it's raining/flooding outside. Especially sometimes when you're driving over a pour, the CAI might/can sucks up water to your motor, and BOOM. How do you avoid that? 



_Modified by ahson at 3:44 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

installation of a cai is pretty simple maybe 30 mins to hour depending on experience. the front bumper does not have to come off, you just ave to unscrew a few torx screws in the wheel well to get the filter on. as far as hydrolock, search around for info on it, but to sum it up, as long as you dont drive through a foot of water and floor it, you'll be just fine.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Thanks for the quick answer. Feel more comfortable and confidence about the CAI now.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (ahson)*

The filter needs to be submerged in water to cause hydrolock.
It was raining heavily these days and my car went through small puddles fine (unavoidable).


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (weitaro)*

This hydrolock thing is a complete myth!
It was made infamous with CAI's because 3 or 4 ass hats decided to go "offroading" at waterfest while it was raining and went through huge 1 foot puddles (or small ponds) to show off and each hydrolocked their MKIV's.








I've had a CAI on my MKII for 5 years, my MKII is 2 inches from the ground, no lie! I've driven even in the winter with it on and I have never ever had a prob with it.
The only thing i'll be worried about is the high pressure touchless car wash which I never used with a CAI anyways.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 8:32 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Whats with the high pressure touchless car washes?? That is all I use....


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

I use em too, but I don't know how a CAI would react to them?


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I think I will just shut the car off when its spraying???


----------



## jonffdub (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

Sorry busy working, will wash the car and try to get some pics up today. The gas mileage is pretty much the same I think. In my opinion the intake definitely added power, not just in my head. Even in regular driving conditions the car just seems more anxious to rev up, not as bogged down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jonffdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonffdub* »_Sorry busy working, will wash the car and try to get some pics up today. The gas mileage is pretty much the same I think. In my opinion the intake definitely added power, not just in my head. Even in regular driving conditions the car just seems more anxious to rev up, not as bogged down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

From driving experience behind the wheel of a Rabbit with the VWPartsMTL (1 hour total, wish it was more lol) I can definitely say this is not an in your head difference in power. There is def a difference. A big difference for a bolt on IMHO. The dyno isn't BSing.
I just can't wait to install my own and log some time behind the wheel and get back to all you guys with a very detailed review.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I just can't wait to install my own and log some time behind the wheel and get back to all you guys with a very detailed review.









Well hurry up already. You make so many damned posts about how good this intake is. Get one yourself, and slam some more proof on the table, so people'll be more convinced.








Don't let that come off as offensive, I just really wanna hear what this intake'll make my car sound like, cause I may consider getting one.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_
*Well hurry up already. You make so many damned posts about how good this intake is. Get one yourself,* and slam some more proof on the table, so people'll be more convinced.








Don't let that come off as offensive, I just really wanna hear what this intake'll make my car sound like, cause I may consider getting one.









Well it's on it's way. It was a financial issue that kept me from getting this earlier, but it's all good now!
And I don't need to prove how good this CAI is, ask the other 10 vortexers who just got theirs. They all seem more then pleased with it.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Sounds good.
Oh, and I always read your sig thinking you have the intake installed already, cause of the HP + TQ. What's up with that?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_Sounds good.
Oh, and I always read your sig thinking you have the intake installed already, cause of the HP + TQ. What's up with that?

Thats a STOCK dyno (the average of people's stock dyno's) because people seem to think this motor only puts down 150 and 170.
So when you see 179hp after a CAI, people usually don't believe the 29hp gain, when really it's like 16hp gain.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 9:51 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_I have a video clip.
but the video doesn't do justice..
sounds way better in person.
i'll post up the video tonight

where is this................still waiting























4 days ago


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

bump for soundclip or video... or pic


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_bump for soundclip or video... or pic
















Looks like i'll be the one doing the soundclips and full detailed review...








More reason to call me more of a Fanboy.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Looks like i'll be the one doing the soundclips and full detailed review...









please do


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_

More reason to call me more of a Fanboy.

i think you've passed that stage, your on an entire new level


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
i think you've passed that stage, your on an entire new level









I'm glad I made you smile. Didn't know Douches had mouths...










_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:31 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I'm glad I made you smile. Didn't know Douches had mouths...









_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:31 AM 2-28-2007_

how else would i clean your mom out


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Thread of the year?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

in the running for sure


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_in the running for sure

Lmao... For once I don't feel like throwing an engine possum at you.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

i just tried to order the CAI
(with paypal)
and it wouldnt work.
it said my session was over or somthing.
any ideas on why its being lame?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomyJetta* »_i just tried to order the CAI
(with paypal)
and it wouldnt work.
it said my session was over or somthing.
any ideas on why its being lame?

I got that too, just tried the next morning and it worked. Paypal is gay sometimes....


----------



## eason_c (Apr 5, 2006)

How long does it take before you can see the full power? I just help my friend to install this intake on his Rabbit. We did a Vag-Com log Block 120 on before and after the intake. The log was about 1hr apart. Before the intake, we recorded as high as [email protected] & 153ft lb. After the intake was installed, I let the car idle for about 15min (no CEL) and Data log again. Only this time we got [email protected] and 127ft lb.. We did 2 runs after the intake, the number for first run is slightly less than second run; therefore, I think the ECU was trying to adjust itself with the added airflow.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (eason_c)*

I don't have a clue why it's showing up like that.
But I definitely feel that added power, i'm pretty sure i'd notice if I lost that much power or any at all.
As soon as I put mine on and started her up, she flew.
Does it actually feel like you lost all that power? I don't know how reliable the info from a VAG Com log is...










_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:47 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## eason_c (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

It does feel like it lost power in the entire powerband...I have no idea.. Will do some logging tonight again.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Lmao... For once I don't feel like throwing an engine possum at you.


















*puke*


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

try unhooking the battery to let the ECU reset itself.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Automatic Tranny? could it be the ECU detecting too much power and shutting down to save the torque converter, just like ABD turbo did? I' ve seen other people running that CAI W/ auto tranny without problems...


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i sadly have an auto, and no problems at all.


----------



## eason_c (Apr 5, 2006)

I will also do some logging on the MAS itself.. see if that's the problem..


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (eason_c)*

tried to order it again.
doesnt work..
this time i even tried using a credit card
and pay pal.. again.


----------



## eason_c (Apr 5, 2006)

Did some more logging tonight.. Mass Air Seosor seems to be normal, as I got 3.5-4 grams/s idle and about 80grams/s at WOT which is a normal reading. Block 120 log is a tiny bit better than last night. Average HP and TQ for stock from 2320rpm to 5480rpm was 146lb-ft 110hp. After the intake, it was only 133lb-ft 100hp. I have no idea what I have done wrong, since there's no CEL and no fault code from the ECU, I assume the intall was correct. I will try to reverse it back to stock and see if I will have the power back.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (eason_c)*

I don't trust Vag Logging at all..look at the variation you're getting from a simple filter on a stick mod according to the hp and tq numbers...you've been from 100whp to 148whp. Wow.


----------



## eason_c (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

110hp is an average number.. the peak hp I have seen was 147hp from stock. Avg number shows if there's any improvement across the entire rpm range. Vag logging may not be a good device to determine the real horsepower for the car, but it is good to use for comparing 2 sets of data on the same car. Anyway, I will put it back to stock tonight and see how it goes.


----------

